

Whatleads.to – collaboration tool based on theory of change - dancunningham
http://causehub.io/words/introducing-whatleadsto

======
dancunningham
Pretty slick experience allowing you to build up a tree of cause and effect
and brainstorm as a group around problems, ideas, solutions, vision.

I especially like how you can add a node at any point in the tree, and "focus
in" on any particular node.

Disclaimer: this project was instigated and came out of Geeklist #hack4good
which I coordinate globally. I am really impressed with what this team has
built!

------
viralpickaxe
You can access the website directly at
[http://whatleads.to](http://whatleads.to)

------
startupdev
If the UI of tree is just like in that [http://causehub.io/words/introducing-
whatleadsto](http://causehub.io/words/introducing-whatleadsto) , I feel it
little bit cluttered..)

Otherwise its nice idea.

------
gmehn
Very cool idea, if it does what I think it does.

